# Ozark Miniatures?



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

Has anyone recently purchased from the supplier Ozark Miniatures? They have some kits I like but I have had no response from them via email or phone. Not sure if they are still in business.

Thank you,
Adam


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

They can be slow sometimes. Dave seems to have regular medical issues. Just keep leaving phone messages.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Adam,
I built some of their laser cut old west type buildings late last fall. They are nice kits and go together well.


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

I purchased some parts last week and they were shipped on the 15th. Should be here soon.


----------



## wvlemay (Dec 27, 2007)

I've built a couple of buildings and used the castings for years.

I've not built the cars as yet, but I placed an order that was substantial for some of the Hartford products kits.

ozarkminiatures.com is the current web site and catalog, and their customer service usually replies overnight.


----------

